# Some brands are better than others..........



## Fly (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*

Funny the way different brands have different connotations in different regions.

eg.  
Budweiser used to be seen as v trendy in Ireland while it was seen as cheap domestic beer in the states

Burberry is seen as quite sophisticated in the states whereas it's seen as quite naff in Ireland and Britain now.


----------



## Guest111 (5 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



Fly said:


> Funny the way different brands have different connotations in different regions.
> 
> eg.
> Budweiser used to be seen as v trendy in Ireland while it was seen as cheap domestic beer in the states
> ...


 
Too true...remember seeing a massive queue to get into the Burberry store in Woodbury Common last week and having a little chuckle!
It's like Fosters in Australia...nobody drinks it.


----------



## extopia (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*

Or corned beef and cabbage in Ireland. Did anyone ever eat that, in fact?

(Have to say there's nothing wrong with it though if cooked right!)


----------



## soy (6 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



Andy Doof said:


> It's like Fosters in Australia...nobody drinks it.



Fosters in Oz
Bud in the US
Heineken in Holland
Harp in Ireland.........


----------



## extopia (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*

Ah Harp is actually a better beer than we give it credit for.


----------



## mollser (8 Dec 2006)

A great one was the San Miguel sponsored ladies day at Randwick races in Sydney - oh how we chuckled at the aussie chicks dolled up to the nines drinking their swanky continental beer out of little posh glasses!  Little do they know that we Europeans just know it as the cheapest plonk to get smashed up on trashy sun holidays with the lads!!


----------



## jem (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



extopia said:


> Ah Harp is actually a better beer than we give it credit for.


It couldn't be worse.


----------



## bogwarrior (8 Dec 2006)

yeah, I remember having 'work drinks' in the office on Friday evenings in Sydney.  The Aussies would start flaking into the Heineken and San Miguel (european beer - it must be good) whereas the ex-pats stuck to the Australian premium largers.  Marketing is a great thing......

Or, 10 years ago - all the J1'ers coming back from the states where their cheap 501's - the Americans couldn't give the things away, but we perceived them as the epitome of Cool.  I decommissioned mine the day I saw Dick Spring wearing a pair around Dublin!!



mollser said:


> A great one was the San Miguel sponsored ladies day at Randwick races in Sydney - oh how we chuckled at the aussie chicks dolled up to the nines drinking their swanky continental beer out of little posh glasses!  Little do they know that we Europeans just know it as the cheapest plonk to get smashed up on trashy sun holidays with the lads!!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



extopia said:


> Ah Harp is actually a better beer than we give it credit for.


Yeah - ever since they removed the secret ingredients of strychnine and powdered asbestos it isn't bad.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



Fly said:


> Burberry is seen as quite sophisticated in the states whereas it's seen as quite naff in Ireland and Britain now.


They don't really have soccer hooligans in the _US _though do they?


----------



## TarfHead (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Abercrombie & Fitch*



extopia said:


> Ah Harp is actually a better beer than we give it credit for.


 
Many years ago I had the pleasure of being at an actual pi$$-up in a brewery, in this case the Harp brewery in Dundalk. A full & free bar all night

No-one was drinking Harp, not even our hosts.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Dec 2006)

have to come in here in defence of Harp. far better than some of the other  mroe popular brands. defy anyone to have a couple of pints of carlsberg and switch to harp and see the difference. Heineken is the one I can't take. Literally. gives me the shakes. some chemical in it that I am allergic to. dont like bud but theres no chemicals in it afaik and it has to be well chilled as a result,  this also applied to furstenberg but I dont know if you can get it anymore.


----------



## tallpaul (8 Dec 2006)

Seems Furstenberg does still exist but not in Ireland. I am intrigued as to what their Qowaz, made from wheat beer, cola and lemongrass tastes like!!!


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> Literally. gives me the shakes. some chemical in it that I am allergic to.


CH3CH2OH perhaps?


----------



## Marie M (8 Dec 2006)

Stella was being promoted as an expensive but worth it beer here, while in Britain its known as wifebeater.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Dec 2006)

thanks tallpaul. that explains a bit anyway. Furstenberg is now owned by a company in the Heineken camp, it used to brewed in the GNR brewery in Dundalk, which of course is in the Diagio camp.


----------



## ajapale (9 Dec 2006)

Superbok from Portugal is actually worse than Harp. A truly horrible beer.


----------



## Gordanus (10 Dec 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> have to come in here in defence of Harp. far better than some of the other  mroe popular brands. defy anyone to have a couple of pints of carlsberg and switch to harp and see the difference. Heineken is the one I can't take. Literally. gives me the shakes. some chemical in it that I am allergic to. dont like bud but theres no chemicals in it afaik and it has to be well chilled as a result,  this also applied to furstenberg but I dont know if you can get it anymore.


Why drink beers with added chemicals when almost all German beers are pure due to a law of 1100 or so which prohibited the addition of anything other than water, hops, barley and yeast.    Try it and you'll find hangovers reduce by 50% or more.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2006)

Er - a bit later than 1100!

Rheinheitsgebot

Some argue that, in many cases these days, this thing is a triumph of marketing over substance.  a contrarian point of view for example.

Warning: I'm posting this as somebody who had no problems drinking _Superbok _while in _Portugal _earlier this year!


----------



## almo (10 Dec 2006)

While I still have to admit to enjoying Harp (helped having friends in the brewery who'd throw out the odd few crates) their carry on in Dundalk turned me off them and Diageo altogether.  Kilkenny is a nice beer, but expensive to get here, and it's the same mob running it.

Germany is always a delight to drink in, but a lot of the smaller breweries have closed or been bought out (Marburger was a top class outfit but couldn't compete) as they can't compete, esp with the Lidl and Aldi markets.  Some of the Eastern German beers are class, Oettinger being one fine example, but I couldn't find it anywhere last month on the way through Germany.

Moosehead from Canada was a nice brew, as well as Kelly's Pale Ale, ring any bells for anyone?


----------



## BillK (10 Dec 2006)

Try Carib if you can get it in Ireland; brewed in Trinidad and at 5% by vol it is a good beer. The Carib Strong at 9% by vol is reckoned to be a ladies drink as it's sweet.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Dec 2006)

BillK said:


> Try Carib if you can get it in Ireland; brewed in Trinidad and at 5% by vol it is a good beer. The Carib Strong at 9% by vol is reckoned to be a ladies drink as it's sweet.



I had the pleasure of consuming much of this locally (Port of Spain) a good few years ago and I thought it quite weak.


----------



## BillK (11 Dec 2006)

Clearly, Tarfhead, you are more used to drinking than I am. I worked in Trini for two years and found the Carib very palatable. Not as good as the white rum and dry ginger mind you!


----------

